# Probably another boy...



## Poppiebug

I just wanted to write this up somewhere and I guess this is the place to do it...

We had our scan yesterday, I was 13+2. We had swayed for a girl this pregnancy as we already have one beautiful DS. 

I knew being a little further along it might be possible to see about gender so I asked and she said she'd be able to tell with about 90% accuracy (and 99.9% at the 20 week scan). So she told us she thought this would be another boy. I held it together for the rest of the scan and I was fairly sure I could tell it was a boy while she was doing it. I feel terrible for feeling this way but I knew I would. I cried back in the car with hubby and felt so much guilt for doing so. My main concern was that baby was happy and healthy and it is and it's such a blessing, I am so happy to just have this precious miracle. 

Anyway, since then (even though it's not 100% that it is a boy) we've talked about it much more and I am doing ok. I had a terrible issue that we didn't have a firm name for a boy. We have had a first name that we both loved for awhile but the second name was really frustrating me. I really wanted to have a family link with the second name as we do with #1. After investigating our family tree some more last night, we have found a second name that we both love (one that I'd actually had on my list) and it has a family link. This has made me feel much much better and more excited about having another son. I have also been looking more at the nursery ideas for boy and I know once I do start getting into decorating I'll be so much more excited. 

So even though I am not writing myself up 100% as being team blue just, I think that coming to terms with having 2 boys won't be as hard as I thought. I will be hanging out to see at the end of next month if we are indeed having another boy and I'll be back to update!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I know exactly how you feel. I actually had a dream last night that I ended up having surprise twins - one boy and one girl, lol. One of my personal reasons for not minding boy #3 for me is that I want my girl to be my last child. Buuuut, if baby #4 (in the future) is a boy....GAH! lol. We will both enjoy our boys though :D Brothers have a special bond!


----------



## Lara310809

I have three girls so I've been in your shoes. You do come to terms with it and you do accept it, and I wouldn't change it for the world. My second prefinance was when I had my GD; it wasn't severe but it was supposed to be my last so I did my grieving for my boy that I would never have then. Of course a sister for my daughter was the perfect thing that could have happened; they get on so well. When we had our third girl, a girl is what I wanted. Not because I didn't want a boy; I did want a boy for my own selfish reasons but for family dynamic I wanted a girl. I didn't see how a boy would fit into our overly girly household &#65533;&#65533; so I had no reason to be sad that time. But you do come to terms with your GD and it's not a bad thing forever. 

Give your baby a name once the gender is certain, buy some outfits for him - because even though you have boys clothes already it really helps to buy them some things especially for them - and I'm sure your excitement will start to build


----------



## BabyCleo

I wanted a boy but got a girl. Its my first so I know we have time to get our boy. Buying things really helped coming to terms with it, and I crochet so I love making her little hats with flowers on it lol. Buying helps!


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for your replies. 

I am doing much better with it than I thought. I know there's still that chance she was wrong but I know with boys there's not that much chance of it being wrong. 

I am really looking forward to buying things for him once I know 100%. I will have some stuff from #1 that I am looking forward to getting out, things that he grew out of too quickly, that were cute and can be worn again. I will also definitely be buying new things too that are just for him. 

Anyway, I will update at the end of March with my next scan. It really helps having this community to be able to get support and know you aren't the only one who has had these emotions. 

Thanks again. xo


----------



## cheree89

I have 2 boys that are 2 years apart. They just love each other so very much. I am so glad that they get to experience the brother bond. Your DS will love having a brother.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just back to update - we are expecting another boy. 

Since our first scan I've got more excited about having a second boy. We have our names sorted and I decided on a theme for his nursery that I love. While I still would have loved to have a little girl, I am happy now that baby is ok and everything is going along nicely. 

As a little bonus, we showed our almost 3 year old the photos from the scan we had this weekend and before we'd even told him he was getting a little brother he said "It's a boy!" so it's very sweet that he sort of knew a brother was on the way. 

Not sure if we'd have any more babies as we'd only ever spoken about having 2. If we did I think we'd be waiting a few more years, although I guess the chances of having another boy are really 50/50. 

Anyway, thanks for reading here. It's been nice to be able to write these thoughts down. Only 20 weeks or less until I have 3 beautiful boys (DH and 2xDS) to look after me :) 

x


----------



## 3boys

I had 2 boys first and honestly they are so close I couldn't imagine it any other way. You will love it. Congrats on your new little man x


----------

